# Union Rosa sizing



## OzSno (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, my gf wants to get a pair of union bindings. She is size 5.5 US ladies (23cm). We are unsure whether to get the size small or medium as size small is 3-6 US and medium is 5.5-9 US. Her boots are a pair of nitro crowns.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

Do those boots have a smaller print than most boots? 

I'd say get the larger size if you're unsure. I had to sell a pair of bindings last season because I didn't buy the larger size.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

OzSno said:


> Hi, my gf wants to get a pair of union bindings. She is size 5.5 US ladies (23cm). We are unsure whether to get the size small or medium as size small is 3-6 US and medium is 5.5-9 US. Her boots are a pair of nitro crowns.


Go here, and hit the sizing button on the right side of the page. Rosa Snowboard Bindings | UNION BINDING CO. 2012/ 2013


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Go here, and hit the sizing button on the right side of the page. Rosa Snowboard Bindings | UNION BINDING CO. 2012/ 2013


Ummm ... The sizing chart really doesn't help, since her boot is a 5.5. According to the Union Sizing chart either a small or medium binding would fit her boots. 

I've found almost all binding manufacturers sizing charts to be a complete waste of time for those who have boot sizes on the border of the binding sizes. They don't take into account the actual footprint of a boot, which can differ considerably from boot to boot. I'm not sure what a practical solution to this may be, but is certainly not consumer-friendly.


----------



## OzSno (Jan 31, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Go here, and hit the sizing button on the right side of the page. Rosa Snowboard Bindings | UNION BINDING CO. 2012/ 2013


Not helpful. I snowboard so it's safe to assume i am under 90 yo and can use a computer. I came here to ask what people's opinion was in terms of borderline sizes. I don't need to be referred to a size chart by a company rep.


----------



## OzSno (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you to the other people who replied. I ride the union atlas, and was about to introduce the brand to my gf, however the reply by union has put me off. If I wanted that kind of comment I would have gone to a shop in a burton hoodie and been treated like a gaper there instead.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

OzSno said:


> Thank you to the other people who replied. I ride the union atlas, and was about to introduce the brand to my gf, however the reply by union has put me off. If I wanted that kind of comment I would have gone to a shop in a burton hoodie and been treated like a gaper there instead.


Jesus, woke up on the wrong side of the bed much?

Get the larger size just to be safe, and adjust the binding to fit her boot.

/thread.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Jesus, woke up on the wrong side of the bed much?
> 
> Get the larger size just to be safe, and adjust the binding to fit her boot.
> 
> /thread.


Sorry not /thread 

No. Don't do that. That's like telling someone to wear thick socks if a pair of boots is too big. I wear a size of boot, that, fits a medium and a large version of a particular binding. Fortunately, a local shop had a large binding and when I put my boot in that supposedly fit the large binding, my boot did not fit. The binding was way too big for a boot size that supposedly fit.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

smerdyakov said:


> Sorry not /thread
> 
> No. Don't do that. That's like telling someone to wear thick socks if a pair of boots is too big. I wear a size of boot, that, fits a medium and a large version of a particular binding. Fortunately, a local shop had a large binding and when I put my boot in that supposedly fit the large binding, my boot did not fit. The binding was way too big for a boot size that supposedly fit.


Ya, and I've fit numerous people into bindings this past year where the boot couldn't even get into the back of the binding because the boot was too big to fit securely into the heel cup. So yes, if you cannot physically try them on, your best bet is to go for the larger size, especially if you are right on the fence with sizes. There's a greater probability that you won't fit into the smaller size, than the bigger size.

/thread.


----------



## Flylo (Jun 26, 2013)

OzSno said:


> Thank you to the other people who replied. I ride the union atlas, and was about to introduce the brand to my gf, however the reply by union has put me off. If I wanted that kind of comment I would have gone to a shop in a burton hoodie and been treated like a gaper there instead.


I agree with you mate. 

Union webguy, you really weren't much help. OzSno has clearly already looked at the sizing chart before you sent him the link. 

Anyway... Heed the advice others have given, size up instead of sizing down.


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

I just don't think sizing up is a good idea. If you can order a pair in both sizes, do it and keep the size that fits. Make sure you can return the pair that doesn't fit.

It'd be great of the Union's site had actual measurements that actually could be used to give people a better idea of how they might fit their boot, not just some arbitrary boot size, so they don't have to waste their time.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

smerdyakov said:


> I just don't think sizing up is a good idea. If you can order a pair in both sizes, do it and keep the size that fits. Make sure you can return the pair that doesn't fit.
> 
> It'd be great of the Union's site had actual measurements that actually could be used to give people a better idea of how they might fit their boot, not just some arbitrary boot size, so they don't have to waste their time.


You neglect the fact that boots do not come in standard sizes. Some are slimmer, some are fatter. Some have a wider sole, some don't..


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

OP, if this is of any help I have the Rosa in medium (size 8 boot, 32 Lashed) and took some measurements for you. 

These are all inside measurements of course. If the conversion from inches to cm is wrong, that's on Google, not me.

Widths:
-From the inserts of toe strap: 4 1/2 inches (11.43 cm)
-Most narrow part: 4 1/8 inches (10.48 cm)
-Heel inside highback: 3 7/8 inches (9.84 cm)

Lengths:
Heel loop and gas pedal are adjustable. Three settings of 5/16 inches (.79 cm) and three screw holes respectively. I'll give you what are set on mine (size 8 boot remember) so you have an idea; I've the heel loop at the center setting ("1") and the gas pedal at the center setting.
-From lowest part of highback padding to edge of gas pedal: 10 3/16 inches (25.88 cm)


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

OzSno said:


> Not helpful. I snowboard so it's safe to assume i am under 90 yo and can use a computer. I came here to ask what people's opinion was in terms of borderline sizes. I don't need to be referred to a size chart by a company rep.


Wow, sorry. 

Just about all models vary in size, and this is why there is overlap in those sizes. I'm sure you know this.

The best option is to take the boots into your local shop. 

Sincerely,

Mr. Obvious


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

OzSno said:


> Hi, my gf wants to get a pair of union bindings. She is size 5.5 US ladies (23cm). We are unsure whether to get the size small or medium as size small is 3-6 US and medium is 5.5-9 US. Her boots are a pair of nitro crowns.


Here's what I should have said, instead of directing you to the size chart:

I have no idea what the sizing is like on Nitro Crown boots. If they are average fit (sole width and upper volume), I would suggest going with the medium size. 

Thanks for the support.


----------



## OzSno (Jan 31, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> OP, if this is of any help I have the Rosa in medium (size 8 boot, 32 Lashed) and took some measurements for you.
> 
> These are all inside measurements of course. If the conversion from inches to cm is wrong, that's on Google, not me.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks!

And thanks to everyone that replied, including union guy/girl for the last comments.


----------

